
Louis CK - "Everything is amazing, and no one is happy." - mcantor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOtEQB-9tvk
======
paulgb
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=494066>

(Adding this because it's relevant, not as a passive-aggressive way to
complain about a repeat. I think more people should see this video.)

~~~
mcantor
Excellent discussion; I had no idea this had been posted before. Thank you!

